

Netflix Cloud Architecture - yarapavan
http://www.slideshare.net/adrianco/netflix-velocity-conference-2011

======
lemming
This is great stuff. In particular, how they designed their service interfaces
to reduce coupling and allow instrumentation is really interesting. I'd love
to see more information on the faceted services - I wonder how using a
particular facet of an interface affects the wire protocols (i.e. does it just
expose a reduced set of methods or does it also affect which data are sent on
the wire?).

Amazing that they use memcached so much as a K/V store too, it's not something
I'd have considered as a general store.

------
iqster
Is there anyway to see the video of the talk without spending $499 on the
online access pass?

